
Drink Beer for Big Ideas, Coffee to Get Them Done - ashwin_kumar
http://lifehacker.com/why-you-should-drink-beer-for-big-ideas-coffee-to-get-513262326
======
vikas_q
I really like this idea. I think young collaborative ideas starts at coffee
table most of the time and grow big.

